# 95g Stocking for Office?



## dsiple2 (Mar 4, 2014)

I am putting together plans for a tank for my office reception area. We really don't have much foot traffic in that area.

The tank is 60"L x 18"W x 20"H ~ 95G

I am considering breeding groups for colors (not keeping any fry).

Definites for the tank:
Ottophayns Lithobates
Aulonocara Stuartgaranti (Flametail)

Would Kyoga Flamebacks work a possible 3rd to add red to the tank? There will be some plants.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You would want to stock 1m:4f (or possibly more females, but more males may not work). And females are silver or brown...no color.

I did not fine that flamebacks colored well in a Malawi tank.

I would do mbuna because females are colorful. 1m:9f of each:
Labodichromis caeruleus
Pseudotropheus acei


----------

